# Worldmark Interval International



## Newtimer2020 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi, I became a worldmark owner (direct) in July 2020.  I also have a pending club wyndham ownership that I bought resale. Is it possible to trade into II with either of these?  My worldmark acct is set up in RCI. The issue is that DVC now trades into II not RCI and I'd occasionally like to possibly snag Old Key West or Saratoga in DVC.  (I am aware of my WM and CW options at Disney. I  currently have a worldmark reunion Reservation and will test out Bonnet Creek with CW once that contract transfer is complete).  The question remains, can I decide which exchange I use or am I locked into RCI?  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2022)

You can join II and exchange there, if you want to.  WM trades with either RCI or II.

DO NOT use ePlus in Interval with WorldMark credits.  WM doesn't understand that a retrade is just a different location with the same exchange, and they'll take new credits and housekeeping tokens as if it's a new exchange.  It's a royal PITA to get your credits back. Save yourself the headache, and don't ever use ePlus with WorldMark.

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes, you may join II with your WorldMark. Ask if there is a 2 for 1 membership offer. If there isn't, it's $99/year. The number for II-WorldMark reps is 888-353-3021 (II is closed on Sunday).

WorldMark trades through a fixed grid with II, based upon the size of the unit into which you exchange:
Studio = 8000  credits + HK token or fee
1 br = 9000 credits + HK token or fee
2 br = 10000 credits + HK token or fee
3 br and up = 12000 credits + HK token or fee


----------



## Eric B (Aug 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You can join II and exchange there, if you want to.  WM trades with either RCI or II.
> 
> DO NOT use ePlus in Interval with WorldMark credits.  WM doesn't understand that a retrade is just a different location with the same exchange, and they'll take new credits and housekeeping tokens as if it's a new exchange.  It's a royal PITA to get your credits back. Save yourself the headache, and don't ever use ePlus with WorldMark.
> 
> Dave



Minor clarification — my understanding is that the issue with ePlus only applies to request first exchanges, not deposit first ones.  If you do the deposit first method it shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Minor clarification — my understanding is that the issue with ePlus only applies to request first exchanges, not deposit first ones.  If you do the deposit first method it shouldn’t be an issue.



I wasn't aware of that.  I was told WM treats _any_ ePlus retrade as a new exchange. Supposedly the issue is they don't _know_ it's a retrade, so treat it as a new exchange.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Eric B (Aug 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I wasn't aware of that.  I was told WM treats _any_ ePlus retrade as a new exchange. Supposedly the issue is they don't _know_ it's a retrade, so treat it as a new exchange.  Thanks!
> 
> Dave



For a deposit first one, there’s no need for II to draw any credits from WM when you exchange since they already have the week, so there’s also no interaction when you ePlus.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2022)

Just a note of clarification. An instant exchange using undeposited credit/week is the same as request first. So if you just go in, search, find and confirm using credits any retrade will mess with your credits. I beleive this would be true of EPlus or just a regular retrade. Just mentioning this since request first and deposit first are most often used when referring to ongoing searches.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2022)

Eric B said:


> For a deposit first one, there’s no need for II to draw any credits from WM when you exchange since they already have the week, so there’s also no interaction when you ePlus.



But after the first exchange II has your credits from WM. II doesn't care if you keep it or retrade it - they do things correctly.  It's WM that messes things up.  So why would a retrade of that previous exchange result in it being treated any differently than a deposit first exchange? 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> But after the first exchange II has your credits from WM. II doesn't care if you keep it or retrade it - they do things correctly.  It's WM that messes things up.  So why would a retrade of that previous exchange result in it being treated any differently than a deposit first exchange?
> 
> Dave


I think the difference is that when trading with points, any retrades up are supposed to take the extra points from your account. When you do a deposit first, it is just like depositing a week. If you retrade up, you pay an upgrade fee (for unit size). The system doesn't try to take more points. At least that is how it works with Marriott and other point based systems.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the difference is that when trading with points, any retrades up are supposed to take the extra points from your account. When you do a deposit first, it is just like depositing a week. If you retrade up, you pay an upgrade fee (for unit size). The system doesn't try to take more points. At least that is how it works with Marriott and other point based systems.



Yes, but if you retrade same-for-same, the credits are equal.  The only change is the name and possibly checkin date of the exchanged-into resort.  No need to take more credits.  WM takes the full credit amount a second time, as if it was a new trade. Then they say you have two active trades, when there is only one.  II does it right, switches the resort name, and sees only one exchange.  WM does it wrong, and sees two. That's where the problem lies.

I don't see how a deposit-first exchange would be seen as anything different by WM. The credits are sent to II for the exchange, whatever it is.  On an ePlus trade, the credits are sent to II for the first exchange, whatever that is.  The issue happens when you retrade that exchange for a different location.  II does it right, WM does it wrong.

@Eric B, you're saying if you deposit-first, WM somehow handles it differently if you retrade it through ePlus?

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Yes, but if you retrade same-for-same, the credits are equal.  The only change is the name and possibly checkin date of the exchanged-into resort.  No need to take more credits.  WM takes the full credit amount a second time, as if it was a new trade. Then they say you have two active trades, when there is only one.  II does it right, switches the resort name, and sees only one exchange.  WM does it wrong, and sees two. That's where the problem lies.
> 
> I don't see how a deposit-first exchange would be seen as anything different by WM. The credits are sent to II for the exchange, whatever it is.  On an ePlus trade, the credits are sent to II for the first exchange, whatever that is.  The issue happens when you retrade that exchange for a different location.  II does it right, WM does it wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes, with the deposit first. II isn't going back to WM for anything. It seems that with the request first they are. It seems there is an issue with II and how they handle this. They should only be going back to WM if there is a change in the number of credits needed for the retrade and only requesting the difference. I think the problem really lies with II and how they handle the retrade. WM only knows what II is asking them for.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2022)

Ok, I think I see both sides now. I fought this a couple of times over the last few years, and it took forever to get it sorted out.  I still think WM owes me reimbursed credits I'll never see. But it's a moot point. I'll never do ePlus again, or recommend using ePlus with WM credits.   

Dave


----------



## exyeh (Aug 8, 2022)

so if it is a deposit first and being canceled in 24 hr after confirmed, does wm take your credits again? or e-plus?


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 8, 2022)

With WM, II exchanges work a little differently than other systems so there's a learning curve.  
With Request First, there is the possibility of credits moving back and forth; that is the problem.  Whether a cancellation or an eplus, credits are refunded or taken, perhaps the number of credits used goes up or down.  It's all done without a set week and cost.
With Deposit First, you get a set week with a set cost.  There are no credits going back and forth that they need to keep track of.  You pay for that week in credits when you make the deposit.  At that point, it's a done deal and there is no refund.  If you cancel the trade, you get the same week back to trade again.   If you can't use the week in the 2 years or so until it expires, you lose the week; again no refund.  With eplus, it's the same thing.  The trade moves through and the only change may be an upgrade fee from II.  However, as far as WM knows, nothing has happened.  No credits are moving around so they aren't involved.  
Request first allows maximum flexibility with the ability to cancel within 24 hours and the greatest trading power.
Deposit First is easier to deal with the changes of eplus, and you can potentially trade up, but it's also a done deal.  So you need to be flexible and understand what is likely before proceeding.  I've only done one request first years ago.  All my other trades are deposit first and I've used eplus a lot.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 8, 2022)

Thank you very much for clearifacation!!


----------

